# B/T female, Elmsford NY



## rockhead (Jul 8, 2007)

The ad doesn't say much, but she looks very young. This shelter is very close by and I could certainly assist anyone who might be interested. 









Elmsford Animal Shelter
P.O. Box 131, 100 Warehouse Lane South, Elmsford, NY, 10523
tel: (914) 592-7334 
fax: (914) 347-8819
E-Mail us at: [email protected]
Visit our website at: http://www.elmsfordanimalshelter.com


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Betsy 

German Shepherd Dog
Large Baby Female Dog


----------



## rockhead (Jul 8, 2007)

I just spoke to the shelter. She's 11-months old and was an owner-surrender. Apparently the original owner, who had her from 7-weeks of age, found he did not have time for her and kept her in a crate most of the time. She was adopted out, but came back after the new owner had difficulty with training. The shelter mentioned some issues with separation anxiety, but also said they are working with her and she is progressing. I plan to see her tomorrow and will post my findings.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

She's beautiful. Would she be considered a sable, though? Good luck with her tomorrow, rockhead! Keep us posted.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

She is beautiful!!


----------



## HAROLD M (Mar 10, 2009)

yeah she should be listd as a black sable ,she is nice looking and well kept .


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

What a beauty!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

bump


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Rockhead...did you do an eval on her?


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

Beautiful young girl. I hope she finds her forever family soon. I have such a soft spot for sables and I hate seeing so many dumped when they get to be young adults. 
I fault irresponsible breeders for placing working line dogs in inexperienced/pet homes in many cases but that's a whole 'nother thread.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Does she look like a working line dog? Her build looks very agile to me. I would love to have her! But then my house would be full and I couldnt' even think of fostering.


----------



## rockhead (Jul 8, 2007)

I went to the shelter today at about 3 PM; there was a sign in the window saying they were closed and sorry for the inconvenience. This AFTER I called yesterday and said I would be by in the afternoon. The door was open and a staffer inside said they were short-staffed. I said I came to look at one dog and I knew which one, but she just said "Sorry". Figures. I did see Betsy from afar; she is indeed a black sable. She looked at me and we looked at each other for a minute or so. She paced her kennel a couple of times and barked/whined excitedly, but there was no way I could tell anything about her from 100'. What a bummer. I might try to go back tomorrow, but I'm going to be busy as **** the next 4-5 days. We'll see.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Ugh, that sucks! I can't believe they wouldn't let you go in an evaluate her... it's not like you need a staff member for that.







Fingers crossed you can get back to see this girl soon!


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Jax08Does she look like a working line dog? Her build looks very agile to me. I would love to have her! But then my house would be full and I couldnt' even think of fostering.


Most, but not all, sables are from working lines. They used to be mostly popular among the working dog people. Apparently the coloring is more popular in recent years, most likely because it's different. I assume this has led to irresponsible and BYB's breeding for the sable coloring only just to make a buck and selling to anyone willing to pay the price. I'm not saying there aren't dogs that will be perfectly happy as pets but there are also some that need a job. It really doesn't matter what that job is, they just need something to do. These are the one's who seem to be getting dumped at 1 or 2 years old. The word "work" should be a clue, I think. In the right hands these dogs are highly trainable, intelligent, wonderful dogs but in the wrong hands it seems to often end in disaster. I hope this girl finds the right person who can help her reach her potential.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

oh...she's so gorgeous.


----------



## Jimbo79 (Jan 31, 2006)

My wife called the kennel yesterday and spoke to them about this girl. We are possibly looking for another shepard. This is the report on her so far - The kennel said that the Dog was rendered to them on March 26, 09 from her original owner because the owner did not have the time to give the dog, due to back issues/health. The dog is housebroken and rides well in the car and has been left alone for up to 8 hrs and does fine. The dog was adopted on 4/4/09 and returned to the shelter on 4/24/09 and the notes said the dog tried to escape from the house, it was not housebroken and was crazy in the house. They said they consulted a trainer and the trainer told them that Female German Shepherds are hard relocate to new home. The notes said that she is not aggressive toward other dogs; but is timid/fearful. - We have a 3 yr old male shepard now. I'm not sure if this would be a good or bad thing.


----------



## TG (Dec 31, 2004)

She is a real beauty. 

Who knows...she might just like having a big brother.

Cary, looking forward to what you have to say about her if you get a chance to visit.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

It sounds like they brought her home, left her unattended in a new place and she became anxious. Perhaps crating her will work, not leaving her alone for an extended period of time might help also.

Female GSD's are NOT hard to place in a new home.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

GSDs are very loyal and take the loss of their home badly. During the adjustment period they can be stressed out, try to get back to their families (by trying to escape from the home) and they can also have accidents. It takes some love and patience to get them through the adjustment period. It is not at all true that female GSDs are hard to rehome. After having rehomed many rescue dogs, I know from experience that they adjust quickly and make wonderful pets.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thank you for explaining Rebel. I had an idea what might have gone on but wasn't totally sure. I was hoping an expert would explain further.


----------



## rockhead (Jul 8, 2007)

I'm no expert, but the shelter staffer I spoke to when I called said the dog displayed seperation anxiety, so I agree with Michelle in that she was probably left alone, uncrated, in a new place.

I wanted to go today, but the rain was relentless and it was actually hailing when I left work, so I came home. I won't have another chance to go until the middle of next week.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Hailing? In May? In NY? What whacked out weather!! 

Unfortunately I'm not close enough to evaluate this girl but if a rescue steps up I'll certainly foster her. I'm in the process of getting approved with 2 different rescues right now.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Separation anxiety, or just anxiety, is pretty common when the dog loses its home and gets moved into a new environment. It usually goes away as the dogs settles in into the new home (some, relatively few, dogs do have true separation anxiety that requires attention long term). Young GSDs can be very destructive when left at home unsupervised, and this is often confused with separation anxiety. It is hard to say at her age.

She is probably too young (sable, so she may have some working lines in her) to be left uncrated in the home without supervision. Whoever adopts or fosters her should be prepared to crate her and with some patience, training and time she will probably be OK.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

~sigh~ I'm wavering between divorce and a new pup or keep "the old dog" I have.*L* I sure hope she finds a great home soon.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I know what you mean...
She is gorgeous. Is she in danger?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Not as far as I know but rockhead would have a better idea than I. 

Rockhead...is she in danger? to PTS or to herself?


----------



## rockhead (Jul 8, 2007)

Elmsford is a no-kill shelter; she's fine for now. 

Michelle, it's been raining here pretty much nonstop for a week now, and a pretty bad line of storms passed through right about the time I left work; I didn't want to take her out during a thunderstorm. I worked less than a mile from the shelter for the last two days and would have thought I could get in there for an hour! It will be some time before I can get down there during the day again.


----------



## Jimbo79 (Jan 31, 2006)

We might possibly go see her on Sunday with our male Shepard and see how she does him and with us. I'm not sure yet. Glad to her she not in any danger right now.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Good Luck with that! Please let us know.


----------



## rockhead (Jul 8, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Jimbo79We might possibly go see her on Sunday with our male Shepard and see how she does him and with us.


Awesome, please let us know how it goes if you make it. I _might_ try to squeeze in a visit on Monday.


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

Maybe Lainey would like a big sister? Then again, I have my hands full with her -sigh! I have a fenced in yard, Lainey is crated during the day so they'd be company for each other. Oh, I love this girl. Vegas was a sable male and she reminds me of him. I hope she gets a loving and understanding home soon. I'm so tempted!! Training two at once. Okay, talked myself out of it. One untrained 
wild child is enough, not to mention Lainey couldn't handle the stress. And the cats would revolt!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

bump


----------



## Sasha's Family (May 10, 2009)

Hope You See her


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Jimbo79We might possibly go see her on Sunday with our male Shepard and see how she does him and with us. I'm not sure yet. Glad to her she not in any danger right now.


Were you able to go? How was she?


----------



## Jimbo79 (Jan 31, 2006)

Yes we were able to go and see her. She got along fine with our Male Shepard. She is sweet and lovable. So ------ we took her home and we'll give her a try. So far she is doing fine. She can be a bit hyper at times and is very strong. But after all she is still just 11 months old.


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Jimbo79Yes we were able to go and see her. She got along fine with our Male Shepard. She is sweet and lovable. So ------ we took her home and we'll give her a try. So far she is doing fine. She can be a bit hyper at times and is very strong. But after all she is still just 11 months old.


Hope all works out and this beautiful girl is now in her forever home.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Please keep us updated and SEND PICTURES!!!


----------



## TG (Dec 31, 2004)

That's great! Please keep us posted with stories and pictures of that pretty girl and her new big brother.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

I am so happy for her and you! Thanks for saving her!!!


----------



## rockhead (Jul 8, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Jimbo79Yes we were able to go and see her. She got along fine with our Male Shepard. She is sweet and lovable. So ------ we took her home and we'll give her a try. So far she is doing fine. She can be a bit hyper at times and is very strong. But after all she is still just 11 months old.


Oh, wow... that is SO cool... I'm glad I posted her... I was JUST talking to someone about her and I thought "Hmmm, better check the forums". I hope all goes well, please keep us posted and put up some pics when you get a chance.


----------



## Jimbo79 (Jan 31, 2006)

Thanks all -- So far it's going fine. Just a few mishaps in the house but that's to be expected. She is very playful and loves attention. She doesn't like to be left alone, but hopefully with her new brother there it won't be so bad. Big brother has been very tolerant so far. I'm not sure how to post pics yet, but I'll fiqure it out. Thanks for all the help!


----------



## JillyBean08 (May 4, 2009)

Glad everything worked out for this sweet girl!







Check the stickys there is always one that tells you how to post pictures. 

Good luck!


----------

